# Nipple Thursday



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Finally caught a day off of work that called some good seas. My buddy and I decided to travel out to the nipple area as we heard there was a good temp break and possible rip out toward that direction. We left the dock around 6am in hopes to catch a wahoo or dolphin. 
Lines got wet at about 0730 with a nice weedline right on the nipple. The water would fluctuate from green/blue to dirty green water (No pretty blue). When the first line got in the water we had about a 30lb wahoo sky-rocket on our bait. Missed the hook as our blue and white islander was only holding half a ballyhoo. Spirits high and adrenaline pumping we got the other rods out and started down the line. 
Thirty minutes into we had another wahoo jump about 15ft in the air at our baits. This one is on video. FISH ON the line and the day began. The bite was good up until about 1000 for us. We had two different double hook-ups and one clean bite off which was a big hooter. All fish were caught in less that 400ft of water. Kept my cousin updated with a live report which he put on another thread. 
Caught three dolphin and one 40lb wahoo. Great day and toms of learning. Cant wait to test the waters next weekend.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job guys! I'm sure we'd all love to see the video. I'll never be lucky enough to get that on vid


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Time for some fish tacos with those stud dolphins! That's some good fishing guys!


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Awesome ready to see the video


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the report, I hope it holds out and stays decent until I can get out there myself. Good eats!


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Dude, what the h&#^ happened to your knee in that 3rd pic? Looks painful...


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Ya I noticed that too I thought it was fish gutts or something if I had busted knee like that I wouldn't have a smile, not even after catching nice hoo like that, hell I know what a f&@? up knee is like I have to go for surgery mon morning for mine doc said I won't b able get on boat and fish for at least a month and 1/2!!!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Dear god! I just now saw the knee, it looks like a sea cucumber latched on to you.


----------



## orca3 (Oct 4, 2007)

You can see the video on you tube "josh wing's wahoo.


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Can't find video on YouTube? Anyone had any luck?


----------



## vanhammersly (Sep 27, 2012)




----------

